# Prisoners given pedigree dog stroke... to prevent them smashing up cells



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Violent prisoners who wreck cells are being given a dog to stroke to control their rage.
In a new Government initiative to help young offenders, the pedigree dog called Barney will be taken into a notorious jail to relax inmates.
The Pets As Therapy programme is being pioneered at Her Majestys Prison Hindley, a young offenders institute which has been home to a number of violent criminals, including Sean Mercer, the killer of 11-year-old Rhys Jones.
A source at the prison said: The kids in here regularly go mad, smashing up their cells. This is seen as an answer. Pets, and dogs in particular, are known to make people calmer. 
But last night Tory candidate David Davies condemned the plan as utterly ridiculous. 
He said: This just proves that this Government has made a dogs breakfast of the penal system. Why is it that criminals are not simply locked up? 
Why is that we give them PlayStations, DVDs, televisions and now pedigree dogs to keep them entertained while the victims are left to pick up the pieces of their lives?
Barney, a black-coated Bouvier des Flandres dog, is undertaking specialist training to cope with life behind bars. 
He will roam the jail, near Wigan, Greater Manchester, under the supervision of a prison worker. 
Stroking the pet and enjoying its companionship is intended to ease anxiety and it is hoped he will also encourage feelings of affection.
The source added: The idea is that the animal is therapeutic and improves the inmates behaviour, making them feel better, less angry and less prone to smashing up their cells. 
They will be encouraged to play with the dog and care for it.
However he added: Some of the guards are concerned the dog will be picked on by some of the nastier kids, so it will have to be monitored closely.
The Bouvier breed originally worked on the farms of Flanders, herding cattle and sheep. It has a square flat head and heavy coat and is a regular at Crufts. 
HMP Hindley, which holds 300 prisoners, came under fire in 2005 when it was revealed how bosses spent £60,000 on a week of lavish entertainment for inmates, including a live rock band, magicians and a bouncy castle. 
It was even claimed that an escapologist was invited but was turned away at the gate. 
Guards were ordered to wear casual clothes such as tracksuit bottoms and polo shirts to bond with inmates. 
The prison also installed CCTV to stop criminals breaking in after intruders scaled the wall and supplied inmates with drugs, drink, mobiles and weapons. 
A Prison Service spokesman said: Hindley is seeking sponsorship to pay for ongoing costs of a dog which will be used by a handler on a small unit dealing with the most challenging young offenders, including those with mental health issues. This is a proven method.

Read more: Prisoners given pedigree dog to stroke... to prevent them smashing up cells | Mail Online


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

They should not be allowed any sort of luxury. Let them live in their smashed up cells.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

sequeena said:


> They should not be allowed any sort of luxury. Let them live in their smashed up cells.


agree with you there...Jill


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

sequeena said:


> They should not be allowed any sort of luxury. Let them live in their smashed up cells.


could not agree with you more


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Its unfair to put an innocent dog into that situation,what when the guards not looking and they do something nasty to the dog....which they would.
No im really against this.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I think dogs in prisons are a good idea......... great big guard dogs.


----------



## haleyhuck (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes I m agree with thedogsmother...


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

sequeena said:


> They should not be allowed any sort of luxury. Let them live in their smashed up cells.





mollymo said:


> Its unfair to put an innocent dog into that situation,what when the guards not looking and they do something nasty to the dog....which they would.
> No im really against this.





thedogsmother said:


> I think dogs in prisons are a good idea......... great big guard dogs.


Totally agree with all of the above!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2010)

The prison guards need to have rockets fired up their butts, sweatpants indeed, what they need are stab-proof vests and tasers! 

I can't honestly comprehend why people would vote for labour again, considering the damage they've done over the last 10 years.


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

I agree with all of the above ^^^^^^


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Amazing, truly amazing

As i keep saying prisoners need to be forced to sell everything they own and pay for their keep in care homes and the elderly should be allowed to live in prisons of luxury at the tax payers expense. I know who I would rather have my taxes spent on


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*If we went back to the days when prisoners were shackled they would'nt be able to wreck their comfy cells.:lol::thumbup:*


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Agree with everything everyones said. Bloody travesty.
What they need is a stress relief ball. they can squeeze those until the eyes pop out, rather than give them an innocent dog to stroke :/

Love the comment "let them live in their smashed up cells"

xx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

What a waste of a good PAT dog
let them wreck their stupid cells & then let them sleep in them like that


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

SS you make a great point! Because this dog or dogs will be going to these places what about the sick people, the children etc who actually DESERVE the therapy these dogs give???


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

what is the point of prison? they get better than what they would at home, free meals, housing and entertainment--- ooohh good poor little 'F***ers' are getting stressed in their cells!!! bllimey what dod they expect!! isnt that exactly what prison is meant to be--- an unpleasant experience???
and then when they get out they are given more money, and housing so they can carry on!! 

what do people get for being law abiding citizens that work for their money?? well all their money goes to those idiots for their pedigree dogs!!!


sorry for the rant but things like this gets my blood boiling!!!


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

thats just wrong in everyway.. these people are in prison for being sick people, murders, robbers why should they be allowed the luxary of a dog to 'stroke' i will be suprised if it gets out there alive


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm going to go against the grain a little here.

Yes this is a prison, but bear in mind its also a young offenders institute. There are children there, they have comitted crimes yes, but they are still children. Also you have to consider that many of these children are products of circumstances and parents who never gave a sh*t. Ilive in Manchester, on a council estate and see this myself daily,

Besides, prison, especially young offenders institutes aren't all about punishment, its about rehabilitation.

These kids aren't 'in for life' so what would be the point of 'chaining them up' or locking them away with nothing??

After 5 years of that do you honestly think they will come out better people? Will never break a law gain because they have sat in a bare cell for years?

The whole point of the dog is to promote RESPONSIBILITY and affection, 2 things that will, if the programme works, not only benefit the offenders but also the society they are realesed into once they are free.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

sailor said:


> Amazing, truly amazing
> 
> As i keep saying prisoners need to be forced to sell everything they own and pay for their keep in care homes and the elderly should be allowed to live in prisons of luxury at the tax payers expense. I know who I would rather have my taxes spent on


^^ thats a really good idea!

however:


Pug_D said:


> I'm going to go against the grain a little here.
> 
> Yes this is a prison, but bear in mind its also a young offenders institute. There are children there, they have comitted crimes yes, but they are still children. Also you have to consider that many of these children are products of circumstances and parents who never gave a sh*t. Ilive in Manchester, on a council estate and see this myself daily,
> 
> ...


i agree with you Pug_D

and if this is a proven method to help rehabilitate... i mean, thats what they are meant to be doing... rehabilitating


----------



## simonsays (Apr 29, 2010)

on the index page all you see is "prisoners given pedigree dog.." i thought it was gonna say something like prisoners given pedigree dog food


----------



## Haley (May 2, 2010)

hmmmmmm.... Only my personal opinion. Not all prisoners are nasty people and some would welcome the dog but still, I don't agree with it. 

I work in mental health services for the NHS and worked at Rampton Hospital for 3 years and I know what people are capable of doing to animals. As we all do. However, I don't think a dog should be put in that situation, why should an innocent, vulnerable dog be made to make people 'feel calm' x


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

The deathrow dogs scheme seems to work in the states, where deathrow prisoners earn the right to get given the priviledge of working with a dog, mostly rescues I believe, to train them under guidance to be pets. The trained dogs are then rehomed in the local community.

Seems like a good idea to me....


----------



## dobermum (Apr 27, 2010)

Great opinions and views everyone, and I agree with many. My worry is that with the 'acts' that some of these prisoners have committed, no matter how young or old they may be, what's to say they would think nothing of harming a dog or animal on the outside, (if they hadn't already done so) you know, the type that do it just for the sake of it, or for fun. Personally, I'd take the dog's 'deposits' for the week, and plaster the bloody cell with it. Let them live in that and see how it feels after they've wrecked their cell and of course, we all end up paying for it! *wonders what type of gaffe Gordon Brown would have made of that lmao*

VOTE ME FOR P.M.

Dobermum


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Pug_D said:


> I'm going to go against the grain a little here.
> 
> Yes this is a prison, but bear in mind its also a young offenders institute. There are children there, they have comitted crimes yes, but they are still children. Also you have to consider that many of these children are products of circumstances and parents who never gave a sh*t. Ilive in Manchester, on a council estate and see this myself daily,
> 
> ...


I guess it depends what the crime is, it was an 18 year old who MURDERED my son and NO I don't think he deserves a dog, I don't think he deserves much to be honest. 2 little kids growing up without their Dad because of some punk, he was fully aware that his actions could possibly kill my son....Lyle's mom forever Jill


----------

